# LAN Website or Intranet



## test1234xyz (Mar 11, 2008)

I am working in big company and it have its own intranet. I want to setup webmail service and local webpage for it. So all department can see the page with some www.???????.org address. I use third part tool like cmail webmail service when I install it. it work but for access mail webpage user have to type my ip address like 198.62.1.1/mail and I want user type www.???????.org address.

canany body help me out this problem.


----------



## victor_rambo (Mar 11, 2008)

I don't think you would need a domain name for the intranet. You can simply use the canonical name(or IP address) of the server. 
Domain would be helpful if you wanted the WORLD to be able to reach their intranet site.


----------



## valtea (Mar 12, 2008)

put a DNS server and point the ip address with the domain from your DNS server. You will have to configure all the clients to use your dns server as the dns server


----------



## test1234xyz (Mar 15, 2008)

OK it means i have to set dns in TCP/IP protocol afterthat for accessing my pc through LAN  all client have to set  that dns in thier pc.

Is it right.....

Now can u tell me how can i set a webpage in my ip address like 
198.62.1.1/index.html
so I can manage my webpage in lan. I dont know much more about it and 198.62.1.1/mail/ service is automatically set by that third part software.
So i cant understand how can i manage my webpage on lan

My pc is running on windows xp sp2.
.

request...


----------



## test1234xyz (Apr 15, 2008)

Now I have another query ?

 I installed IIS with Frontpage Server Extension support from windows XP cd and in administrative Tools IIS setting, I put Host Header Name i.e. www.test.com. Its work the client PC in network can access my webpage by typing www.test.com on their PC. its all ok. 
But the problem is that I am using Frontpage to publish webpage when ever I want to publish my webpage through Frontpage Server Extension option and address "*www.test.com" it show error that you might not installed Frontpage Server Extension. but if I dont put Host Header Name and in address box I put "*localhost" that webpage will publish easily.

What is the problem man   ?


----------

